# Risk 1996



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

This is a compatability problem actually. I know that's the problem. But this game was the BEST board game to PC ever made (Risk II sucked). And I'd like to play it again. So, I got a virtual machine running Windows 2000 Professional. And got an error right at the beginning of the installation saying "Requires Windows 95". 

That's great, but I don't have an ISO or 95 disc. Is there any way to bypass that system-check? Or anything really just to get the game working?

I've searched already, and found that if you use compatability mode, it will pass the system check.. but I don't have the compatability mode option. Literally, the options for the setup.exe just don't have that. Including all files, my windows 2000 (even though its the professional version) doesnt have the compatability mode.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Trexoton (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you tried compability mode under win 7, or perhaps dosbox?


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have tried it on windows vista, 7, and xp. What is dosbox?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

DOSBox is a program that allows you to run old games that don't work in new operating systems.

Full instructions for running Risk in DOSBox here: Risk Game Free Download & Install Guide


----------

